# Cantaloupe Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 cups of cantaloupe, cubed and chilled
1/3 cup of honey
2 tbsp lime juice
2 tsp lime peel, grated
1 cup pineapple juice
1 1/2 cups plain yogurt
1/2 tsp of fresh ground pepper
1/4 tsp salt

In a food processor or blender, puree melon, honey, lime juice and lime peel until smooth. Add pineapple juice and process just enough to blend. Add yogurt, pepper and salt. Process breifly. Serve immediately or chill and for a few hours and then serve.


----------

